# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Medardo Rosso (1858-1928)

## Fiori

Me ne fund ne SHBA, studimi me i rendesishem gjate ketyre 40 viteve te fundit, mbi punimet e Medardo Rosso (1858-1928), nje nga figurat e para te skulptures moderne. 
Kjo ekspozite e tij titulluar " Impresionet e dyta" do te prezantohet fillimisht nga Muzeu i Arteve te Universitetit te Harvard (Harvard's Arthur M. Sackler Museum, ekspozita do te zgjase deri ne 26 Tetor) ; me pas do te prezantohet nga Muzeu i Arteve ne Saint Louis, Missouri (21 Nentor, 2003 - 29 Shkurt, 2004) ; dhe se fundmi do te prezantohet nga Qendra e Skulptures Nasher ne Dallas, Texas (3 Prill 2004 deri ne 20 Qershor, 2004). 

Kjo ekspozite do te perqendrohet ne 5 periudhat me te rendesishme te Roosos :

1. Aetas aurea (Periudha e Floririt) 1886-1887
2. Grande riuse (Grate e medha duke qeshur) 1891
3. Bambino ebreo (Djali çifut) 1892-1893
4. Zanaçiu i librave 1894
5. Ecce puer 1906

Punimet e Rossos dhe teknikat e perdorura ne to shprehin qarte transformimet e artit gjate shek te 19te. Ai kaloi nga detajet reale tek vigorozja, skecet dhe modelet. Ne punimet e tij vihet re perdorimi i dendur i parafines (ne vend te bronxit i cili perdorej me pare). 





Dicka mbi Rooson : Lindi ne Turin, Itali ne 1858. Ne moshen 12 vjecare levizi me familjen e tij ne Milan. Pasi mbaroi ushtrine, filloi te studionte pikture dhe skulpture tek Akademia Brera ne Milan (1882). Kulmi i karieres se tij ishte viti 1883 kur ai krijoi skulpturen e tij te pare me material parafine (dylle, material me te cilet behen dhe qirinjte). Ne vitin 1889 levizi ne Paris, ku u be shok me Auguste Rodin. Punimet e tij jane shume te njohura ne muzeumet Europiane. Skulpturen e fundit e perfundoi ne Londer ne vitin 1906, titulluar Ecce puer.

----------

